# looking for new friends



## Nippy (Jul 23, 2009)

*House wife in need of friends!*

Hi,

I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.

My husband is at work all day, I have an 8 year old son and another on the way! 

Does anyone know of places where people meet up during the days for coffee and a chat?

In need of some adult chats during the days!


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


HI welcome to sunny dubai! Try they have loads of meetings, moms and tots, coffee meetings


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hey, cant not help 
just wanted to say congrats for the one on the way
take care


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


Hi Nippy,

Completely understand where you are coming from. I felt lost when I moved to Dubai and missed my friends in family in England more than I thought I would! I have recently moved to Abu Dhabi but lived in Dubai for about 8 months and I made lots of friends. I joined a group called Anza play group - have a look on the internet for weekly meetings etc they use to meet at Safa Park 2 during the cooler months but now I think they take it in turns at each others homes due to the weather. I also enjoyed Peekaboo playgroup at the Mall of Emirates. Both these groups will be great when your little one arrives. I have a 4 year old and a nearly 2 year old son so the groups kept both entertained but I really can't recommend a great deal for your 8 year old. I met my friends at the park, playgroups, by my swimming pool and one off this forum actually. Hopefully someone reading this will offer you more info and friendship. Please feel free to email me if you are finding it hard and for any other Dubai questions. I equally now have to explore / and start a new life here in Abu Dhabi for me and my sons!

Congratulations by the way!

Happyhour


----------



## badoosh (Aug 20, 2009)

I am looking to make new friends if interested please drop me a line


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

badoosh said:


> I am looking to make new friends if interested please drop me a line


Tell us more about yourself then. What you are your hobbies/interests? They have get togethers from this forum so perhaps you could go out on the next social. Sure someone can on this forum can you give more details than me.

How long have you been in UAE? 

Big welcome to you! Happyhour!


----------



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

*New to Dubai and seeking female friends*

Hi I'm an Aussie teacher who is new to Dubai (recently moved from London) and am keen to meet some new people here. I'm an easy going person who enjoys girls nights out, meeting up for coffee etc ... basically all sorts of social occasions. If this sounds like you send me a message.

Cheers

Paula


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

hehehe, 
I read ur name Paul af at the first look and I though, what a creep this paul is asking for girls night out 


any way, welcome to dubai Paula, it would be nice to meet u

enjoy it


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

badoosh said:


> I am looking to make new friends if interested please drop me a line


I've just moved to the Marina - how long have you been here?


----------



## YAWLONG (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I will be tranfferring from Spore to Dubai in 3 months time from now and is eagerly looking for a decent fullly furnished (with kitchen & furniture) apartment (1 or 2 bedrooms) in Dubai Marina or Media City.

I will be happy to hear your advice and guidance soon to get one ideal apartment there.

Thanks.

Lee


----------



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

Hi 

Sorry have no advise on accommodation as I had everything organised for me. Good luck though. Maybe make a new post requesting this info.


----------



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

Cheers. No no definately not a creep consider myself quite normal actually 

Am keen to meet up and live in Jumeriah 2. Where are you from??


----------



## thehumangallery (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm game for a pint or 2 if you or anyone else is interested?


----------



## deids79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey badoosh, what do you like doing then? Like going for drinks??


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Paulaf said:


> Cheers. No no definately not a creep consider myself quite normal actually
> 
> Am keen to meet up and live in Jumeriah 2. Where are you from??


good to know 

I am from syria, 25 yrs, living in gardens
I have already met ppl from this forum, if u want we can arrange to meet all this week

cheers


----------



## juliette (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Paula, 

I'm also new in dubai and will start teaching in september. 
I haven't met a lot of people yet so i'd be keen to meet up!
I live in mirdif and don't have a car yet (i'll soon get my local driving licence) but i can take a taxi.
Where do you live? 

Cheers,

Juliette



Paulaf said:


> Hi I'm an Aussie teacher who is new to Dubai (recently moved from London) and am keen to meet some new people here. I'm an easy going person who enjoys girls nights out, meeting up for coffee etc ... basically all sorts of social occasions. If this sounds like you send me a message.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paula


----------



## juliette (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm new in dubai and also looking to make new friends. In which area do you live? I live in mirdif. 
Let me know if you want to meet up somewhere!

Cheers, 

Juliette



badoosh said:


> I am looking to make new friends if interested please drop me a line


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

heyz guyz.... i c most of us are new hereranger:, so lets get to know each other... every one gives a brief about him/her self and i will start it..

mmm my name is ibrahim, im 22 lebanese living in uae:clap2:


----------



## deids79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey juliette, I used to live in Mirdiff too, moved because of work. How long are you in Dubai?


----------



## Ramie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have been living here for a while, 
may be we can meet up for a drink, or for playing some music,


----------



## fitzgmd (Aug 25, 2009)

*a brief of me*

name is mark - married with 1 boy of 4.

work in AD - moving to dubai in 2 weeks from AD for 2 reasons - doing a lot of weekly travelling to N emirates for next 2 yrs for work project and rent much better than in AD .

interests - reading(philosohy/sci-fi/literature/fantasy), PADI scuba instructor also, film, MMORPGs, shisha , music - lots!

don't drink due to major surgery in last few yrs - so wont be offering out for a pint  - sorry!

will be looking to make lots of new friends in dubai and keep all my great emirati mates in AD too 

So.....

who's game to go next?


----------



## triogan (Aug 25, 2009)

*New to Dubai...*

... Just landed this morning!!! I m keen to meet up with people to share a coffee and get their insight on Dubai.

I a 27yo French male from Paris and spent a couple of years in London before coming to Dubai.

I m currently living in Al Barsha near the Mall of Emirates.

Feel free to drop me a line!

Cheers.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello people, seeing as I am new here, might as well post a little bit about myself.

I'm in my late-ish 20s, Londoner of Arab origin.

Moved here for the forseeable future and working in Dubai. 

Interests? Arsenal football club, Mixed Martial Arts and UFC, good food, good shisha, good films and general chilling with chilled out people.


----------



## Ramie (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, 
I don't know if you guys can see my post or not, this is like the first time I use this website, anyhow , may be we can meet up for a drink some time, 
here is my telephone number 
you can always call between 3 pm and 8 Pm,

Cheers )


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

thats kewl i can c people replyin here!!


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

M123 said:


> Hello people, seeing as I am new here, might as well post a little bit about myself.
> 
> I'm in my late-ish 20s, Londoner of Arab origin.
> 
> ...


mmmm mixed martial artas ...thats really intresting, where do u train usualy? :boxing::boxing:


----------



## Thetraveller83 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Friends*

Hey all, 
My name is Shante I'm 26 years old from Sweden but live in Mirdif Dubai since May working here for a Swedish company.

I am easy going, down to the earth person,I'm Pretty out going, have a warped sense of humor and love having a laugh and I am a very sociable person, it is very easy for me to communicate with new people.

I Love to travel love adventure and meeting new people, like all great travelers, I have seen more than I remember, and remember more than I have seen.

Anyhow, if their is anything else you want to know, just ask me. Take care for now...

Looking forward to catch up...

Best regards
Shante


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

braheem said:


> mmmm mixed martial artas ...thats really intresting, where do u train usualy? :boxing::boxing:


Well I don't train yet, it's one of those dreams I keep putting off. I was going to start BJJ (Brazilian Jiu Jitsu) in a club in London, but then I made the move. If I see something similar here then might give it a shot. 

I'm a black-belt in watching it though


----------



## jb_73 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there! hope you've had a chance to find someone. I'm fairly new here and looking to meet as well.


----------



## juliette (Aug 25, 2009)

Thetraveller83 said:


> Hey all,
> My name is Shante I'm 26 years old from Sweden but live in Mirdif Dubai since May working here for a Swedish company.
> 
> I am easy going, down to the earth person,I'm Pretty out going, have a warped sense of humor and love having a laugh and I am a very sociable person, it is very easy for me to communicate with new people.
> ...


Hi Shante,

I live in Mirdif too! I arrived 2 weeks ago and will be here for a year at least. I'm a 28 years old teacher. I love to travel, meeting new people, going out, i do a lot of sports too.
So let me know if you want to meet up!

Juliette


----------



## Thetraveller83 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Juliette

Thanks for your reply and I would love to meet you,but how do I send private message on this forum I want to give you my phone number?

Take care and hear from you soon 

regards
Shante


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

M123 said:


> Well I don't train yet, it's one of those dreams I keep putting off. I was going to start BJJ (Brazilian Jiu Jitsu) in a club in London, but then I made the move. If I see something similar here then might give it a shot.
> 
> I'm a black-belt in watching it though


hehehehe so u have black belt in watchin  well i've tried "tikwando" dono how to type it but i found out dat u have to use ur legs. Hands are RARELY used. Tried Karate for a while and liked it.....maybe i will get bk to trainin after a month if they provide it again in my university...


----------



## edward0131 (Aug 28, 2009)

*me*



badoosh said:


> I am looking to make new friends if interested please drop me a line


u can add me....


----------



## juliette (Aug 25, 2009)

Thetraveller83 said:


> Hey Juliette
> 
> Thanks for your reply and I would love to meet you,but how do I send private message on this forum I want to give you my phone number?
> 
> ...


Hi Shante,

I can give you one of my email addresses, it's a spare one that i don't use very often. 
[email protected]
We could meet up in uptown mirdif, i haven't been there yet, are there some cafés or places where we could have a drink?
This afternoon i won't be here cause i'm going at the climbing wall on sheickh zayed road (i do a lot of rock climbing) but any other day is ok for me.

Juliette


----------



## braheem (Aug 25, 2009)

juliette said:


> Hi Shante,
> 
> I can give you one of my email addresses, it's a spare one that i don't use very often.
> [email protected]
> ...


heeeeeeeyz Juliette!! sorry i didn mean to interrup u guyz, but i read "climbin wall" in ur post and dat attracted me  wel i really like climbin but im not that expert!! actually im still a begineer! i've tried it 1 month ago in sheikh zayed road. A place called "The WALL" close to world trade center.... so u do a lot of climbin?? where do u go usualy?


----------



## dxbgraphics (Sep 5, 2009)

*need friends*



Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


hi there. i m siddiq. working as a graphics designer in diera.
u r welcome


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Paulaf said:


> Sorry for late response.
> 
> You still keen to meet up??
> 
> text me my mobile is xxx live close to private beach in Jumeriah 2


You really shouldn't give your number out on the www. You never know how many weirdo's will text you.....


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


**********.com run coffee mornings at Mall of the Emirates every Monday, 10-12. During Ramadan they're meeting at Aspen, near to Virgin/the Kempinksi Hotel. It's a friendly group and a good way to start meeting people.


----------



## mrs-j (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a 12 month old daughter. I go to group called the little bundles club (google it for the website, not sure i can put it up in the forum), we meet on Sundays in the Dubai Mall from 10-12. Met some very nice ladies there. age range is bumps to walkers.

Hope it helps



Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, I've been living in Dubai for a year and a half, and now I'm alone here in Dubai.
I've been trying to make friends "Outside" the office but it seems very difficult for me to approach new people wthout knowing them.

I guess maybe I'm not trying that hard, right?

So, what's the next step, any kind of social reunion somewhere?
I mean, the first get together doesn't necesarily have to be with Pints included. (but beleive me, I love them) 

I'd appreciate your feedback
GpDUBAI


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just go to a bar and talk to the sad bloke on his own - it might just be me!!!


----------



## gpdubai (Jun 1, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Just go to a bar and talk to the sad bloke on his own - it might just be me!!!


Oh man, Oh man,
You'll be hard to identify. I've seen many sad blokes around (I'm one of them too)
The only one who seem to be happy are the girls, they always have someone to talk to.


----------



## deids79 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Paula,
I am also a teacher!! Where you living?? I am living in Greens. Also like drinks, coffee etc....
So if you fancy meeting up drop me a line!


----------



## Paulaf (May 29, 2009)

Hey sounds good. Am keen to meet up you can send me an e-mail at

[email protected]

Cheers


----------



## brimoo2009 (Jun 22, 2009)

*JLT community*

Heh Nippy,

I live in Tamweel Tower, I think you are on the JLT website too? I am under PurePersonalTraining.
I have been here a couple of months.
Want to hook up for a coffee and have a total whinge about the state of our apartment blocks and parking!?
By the way, hope you get that parking space nearer to the door.




Nippy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently moved to Dubai, Jumeirah Lakes Tower area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

Paulaf said:


> Hey sounds good. Am keen to meet up you can send me an e-mail at
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Cheers


Hey Paula.

Good to see a fellow Aussie on here! Send me a PM if you'd like to chat about shrimps on BBQs, cold beer, tim tams and vegimite sometime!


----------

